# Alert Tulsa Area: Apple Wood Chips at Reasors



## TulsaJeff (Jul 3, 2006)

I happened into my neighbourhood Sapulpa Reasors on Sunday Night and found them  stocked up on *apple wood chips*. I have no idea what possessed them to carry such a rare item but they did.

If you are anywhere near a Reasors grocery store then it may be worth your time to give the nearest store a call and see if they have the apple wood chips and if not maybe they would order them if there is enough interest.

Apparently they have the supply, now we just have to show demand.

I picked up 4 bags at 2.15 per bag.

The bags are around 3 pounds I would say and are the "Best Choice" brand.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 3, 2006)

I can only wish.  Hickory or Mesquite, thats our option :roll:


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 3, 2006)

Hickory or Mesquite is usually our only options as well for buying.. I was sure shocked to see them there. I started to buy the whole lot but thought I should be neighbourly and save some for everyone else.

Cajun.. I was in Louisiana for around 5 years.. Lake Charles area. I sure miss that boiled crawfish :cry: Me and my buddies would go to this little joint in Sulphur called "The Boiling Point" right on Hwy 27 and would eat crawfish until we couldn't move.. 20 pounds is my record


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 3, 2006)

I haear you Jeff, I'm good for about 15# cause I love the taters and corn too much!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 3, 2006)

Them taters and corn are really good.. 

I still buy that Zattarains Crab boil in liquid form and pour some in with the corn when I boil it and it taste a lot like that corn cooked in with the crawfish.

I have relatives in that area.. I feel a visit coming on soon!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 3, 2006)

holler at me if you get close.  I'll show you around


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 3, 2006)

Will do :)


----------

